

Do you use or know someone who uses OpenCL? - api-dayz

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m curious about the size of the population of OpenCL developpers. Can you comment if you use or know someone who has ever used the OpenCL API ?<p>Thanks !
======
T-A
I used OpenCL several years ago, to integrate large systems of coupled partial
differential equations on an AMD GPU (at the time rated as the world's
fastest). Using the hardware efficiently required significant effort, and in
the end, the result was no better than what I got from Intel's optimizing
compiler and an overclocked Core i7 CPU, which had the additional (and for
that application decisive) advantage of proper double precision support. Don't
know how the latest hardware would stack up though.

------
VincentSC
We're a company in the Netherlands specialised in OpenCL-consultancy. Check
[http://streamcomputing.eu](http://streamcomputing.eu)

~~~
api-dayz
Nice! Have you been recruiting ? If yes did you find it easy to hire
developpers with the right skill-set ? Did you find it easy to put together a
ready-to-go development environment for them ?

~~~
VincentSC
I find it hard to find good ones, but luckily the good ones find us.

